# Bob Sykes - 4/4



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night was pretty successful. Only landed one bull red, but a couple of us had hookups with a few more (& lost them of course!) Nathan landed a 40'' bull red, Chris got his record gafftop sailcat, which was 26.25'', I got my personal record for a gafftop sailcat, which was 25.25'', & Andrew got his record for a sailcat too. His was 22.5''. Oh, & I also got my first shark of the season, which wasn't a monster (34.5''), but it was still a lot of fun & pretty scrappy on the tackle that I got it on (7' 6'' CastAway Pitching Stick w/ a Abu 6600 C4 & a 40 lb. MONO leader!). Everyone else caught fish as well. Threw in a picture of Erika with a sailcat she got, she was pretty proud of that one! Hope you guys are all having good luck out there!

Tight lines, as always


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Niiiiiice


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of big smiles!
Looks like fun! Thanks for the report.


----------



## bsalt (Apr 6, 2013)

*Tightwork*

Nice catch on Thurs night. What time are yall getting started catching em? Any idea how the day fishing has been? Any bait out there? Hollaback.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks man, most of the bull reds lately have been caught around midnight. Not sure how the day fishing has been, because we've only been going to Sykes at night. Minhaden schools have been on the surface at Sykes at night. Some schools have been pretty large & some have been smaller & scattered. 

Tight lines, 
Sawyer


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

bsalt said:


> Nice catch on Thurs night. What time are yall getting started catching em? Any idea how the day fishing has been? Any bait out there? Hollaback.


I went last night and had a few runs earlier around 9 but only landed one red at about 10:30 but we left soon after.I fished there during the day not too long ago and only caught a stingray and some trout and cats.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the report about last night. What bait did you end up landing the one that you got around 10:30 on???


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Thanks for the report about last night. What bait did you end up landing the one that you got around 10:30 on???


I landed that one on a whole men haden. Had a run on a white trout head and a ground mullet head too.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Luck of the Amish*

Wow. You guys are catching them every day. One day 3 MB, next day the beach & finally the Bobby Sikes. You have put some stud Reds on the hill; especially that Amish guy that fishes with you.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

great batch of fish!! love the group effort to make the event shark-tacular! haa!


----------

